# VST Plugins



## Andersama (Aug 27, 2019)

Andersama submitted a new resource:

VST Plugins - VST 2.x and 3.x plugins with MIDI support



> VST 2.x and 3.x plugins with MIDI support



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MUXA (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi!
Does not start.
LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-vst3.dll': The specified module could not be found.
Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-vst3.dll' not loaded


----------



## EDIRCEU (Dec 12, 2019)

Andersama said:


> Andersama submitted a new resource:
> 
> VST Plugins - VST 2.x and 3.x plugins with MIDI support
> 
> ...


Dear

I cannot download it. I ´ve receive this error msj
The connection has timed out

The server at github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com is taking too long to respond.

E


----------



## ilmatematico (Mar 15, 2020)

MUXA said:


> Hi!
> Does not start.
> LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-vst3.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-vst3.dll' not loaded



I have the same problem

Any Idea @Andersama ?


Andersama said:


> Andersama submitted a new resource:
> VST Plugins - VST 2.x and 3.x plugins with MIDI support


----------



## iamSHASHU (Mar 30, 2020)

same, I followed the instructions, but it just doesn't show up in my filter list..


----------



## Ronen_Waves (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,

I would like to add shell type of plug-ins functionality to enable support for Waves plug-ins and other plug-ins that require this functionality.
I will be happy to contact OBS main developer/s to discuss this.


----------



## Ronen_Waves (Apr 4, 2020)

Ronen_Waves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to add shell type of plug-ins functionality to enable support for Waves plug-ins and other plug-ins that require this functionality.
> I will be happy to contact OBS main developer/s to discuss this.




Anyone ? cam anyone here point to the developer that might help implementing that?...

I think OBS can benefit when Waves plug ins will be part of it !


----------



## Roy777 (May 8, 2020)

@Andersama Hello friend, I followed the instructions as well and copied all file to their correlating folders but the filter doesn't show up on the list.

I'm using OBS 25.0.8 64bit, I got some delay with the built-in VST support OBS has right now and would like to try the filter you've made as it's using JUCE. 

Would appreciate your help, Thank you :)


----------



## germanocarella (Aug 30, 2020)

Andersama said:


> Andersama submitted a new resource:
> 
> VST Plugins - VST 2.x and 3.x plugins with MIDI support
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I tried to install the plugin.
1) I unzipped and copied all files in obs studio folder.
2) I selected filters from contextual menu, but vst3 plugin doesn't appear.
Maybe I must delete obs-vst and keep only obs-vst3.dll file?
Thanks!
Germano


----------



## Andersama (Oct 26, 2020)

@germanocarella @Roy777 @Ronen_Waves @iamSHASHU @ilmatematico @EDIRCEU @MUXA

I'm not maintaining obs plugins anymore, you can find builds for the most recent obs version maintained by my friend @pkv for obs studio music edition here:








						Releases · pkviet/obs-studio
					

OBS - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - pkviet/obs-studio




					github.com


----------



## codebyteyt (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey everyone!
So after doing some research, I found out that you had to rename "Juce.dll" to "JuceDynamicBuild.dll" which is located in "bin/64bit/".
The obs-vst3 module was unable to load because of this missing dependency.

But since @Andersama mentioned that they no longer maintain the obs plugins project anymore, their version of VST3 plugin support will soon be outdated. Also as mentioned, @pkv has VST3 support in their OBS Studio Music Edition, you can directly go to https://github.com/pkviet/obs-studio/releases to download the latest release.
Cheers! :)


----------



## BenloRevan (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

I'm hoping either a new VST3 plugin is released or it gets built into the core of OBS soon, since both of the options mentioned here are EOL. I was unable to get the VST3 plugins I want working even with the Juce.dll renamed, although the plugin loads upon starting up OBS and I see the option to add VST3 as a filter, OBS crashes as soon as I open an added VST3 plugin to configure it.
@Andersama left maintenance of VTS3 support to @pkv, and @pkv seems to be done since v27.2.5 was the "...*last time I release any exe for this project. I don't have much time..."* according to the What's New section of https://github.com/pkviet/obs-studio/releases/tag/v27.2.5 released Jul 22, 2022, and there has been no activity in that project since 3 days after that last release. I was really hoping to get something working with obs studio v28


----------

